# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Reiten Jagen Fischen (12. – 14. April 2013)

## Enrico

_Vom 12. bis 14. April 2013 findet in der Messehalle Erfurt die 15. Auflage der Traditionsmesse Reiten-Jagen-Fischen statt. Auf der beliebten Messe für Freizeit in der Natur kommen alle Pferdenarren, Jäger und Angler auf ihre Kosten. 2013 werden erneut Aussteller aus über zehn Ländern auf fast 20.000 Quadratmetern Bruttofläche das komplette Sortiment an Produkten und Dienstleistungen für die Hobbywelten Reiten, Jagen und Fischen präsentieren. Neu im Programm ist am 13. April 2013 das "Thuringia Western Turnier" im Freigelände._

Da wieder sehr viel auch für Kinder geboten wird, werden wir am Samstag wieder vor Ort sein. Wie gewohnt in Erfurt, eine gut gemachte Messe, die die Interessen des Vaters mit den Interessen der Kinder verschmelzt.

----------


## Enrico

Bild von heute:



 ::

----------


## Enrico

So, wer uns sucht, wir fahren nun nach Erfurt  ::

----------


## Enrico

Verdammt war das voll heute  :: 



Zu sehen gab es an sich nix neues, auch die Preise liesen eher zu wünschen übrig. Bekommste online alles billiger als mit dem Messerabatt. Nächste mal ohne Familie und dafür mit Ellebogen, oder gar nicht.

----------


## Siamfan

Das war meine Lieblings"angel"

Damit konnte ich den Tintenfisch-Koeder bis zu 30 m werfen. 

Gefischt habe ich nur mit Schnur, Blei und Haken .

----------


## frank_rt

Die neue Art des Angelns. Extra für Enrico.

https://www.facebook.com/19380525829...9510816351627/

----------


## Erwin

Das Video aus Vietnam hat mich sehr beeindruckt! Seit langem das interessanteste Video, das ich gesehen habe. Danke!

Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

ja ist schon Lustig. Pepsi und Stinke Frucht, ne ne gute Durian.  mal sehen was enrico dazu sagt.

----------


## Enrico

Muss ich nachher gleich ausprobieren im Garten.  ::

----------


## Erwin

Das Fischfangvideo hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, auch, weil ich es nicht verstehe. So verstehe ich zwar, dass die Fische durch Cola und Durian unwiderstehlich angelockt werden, aber nicht, woher die Fische aus dem Untergrund eigentlich kommen. 

Meine Frau sagt, die vietnamesische Überschrift zum Youtube-Video bedeute „Dumme Fische, die in einer Kaverne leben, mit Cola und Durian fangen“. Was heißt hier „Kaverne“? Ist dieser „unterirdische Hohlraum“ natürlichen Ursprungs oder von Menschen geschaffen? An dem „Gras“, zwischen dem das „Loch“ verborgen liegt, kann man sehen, dass es sich um Süßwasserfische handeln muss. 

Meine Frau meint, ich sei hier bloß auf Trickaufnahmen reingefallen. Und inzwischen glaube ich, dass sie Recht hat! 
Denn dieses im Internet weitverbreitete Video hat verschiedene Überschriften. Eine lautet (von meiner Frau übersetzt): „Dieses Video ist für Unterhaltungszwecke gemacht worden!“

Ich habe versucht, ähnliche Videos im Internet zu finden, vielleicht mit anderen Fischen und anderen Ködern. Und ich bin fündig geworden. Allerdings nicht für Fische!

Auf einem Video hat der „Angler“ Kaugummistückchen in Cola geworfen und diese Mischung in das Loch geschüttet. Augenscheinlich hat er zunächst wieder die blauen Fische erwischt, man sieht sie rumliegen, aber dann kommen Schlangen (keine „Aale!“ heraus, wie man an den Schuppen erkennt). Siehe hier: 

https://soha.vn/dung-keo-mentos-bo-v...4222259005.htm

unter diesem Link kann man weitere Videos mit „Schlangenernte“ anklicken.

Es gibt auch ähnliche Videos, wo man die Fische mit Bier fängt!

Wie konnte ich nur so naiv, man kann auch sagen, dumm sein, alles für bare Münze zu nehmen?

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

Ich konnte den Link nicht oeffnen, sonst waere es mir sicher genauso gegangen. 
Danke fuer die Aufklaerung!  ::

----------


## frank_rt

Ich habe einmal im Netz nachgeschaut. Es gibt Lungenfische die Lunge und Kiemen haben. Und in deinem Video Erwin sehen diese Fische die gefangen worden sind wie Lungenfische aus. Ob es welche sind konnte ich in meinem Video nicht erkennen. Aber in einer szene hat einer der jungen seinen ganzen Arm in das Loch gesteckt. Also musste darunter ein Hohlraum sein. Aber das ist für uns zu schwer zu beurteilen.

----------


## Erwin

Hallo frant_rt,

Ich kenne Lungenfische, sie sehen absolut anders aus, leben auch nicht in Mengen beieinander. Auch dass man ebenso Schlangen, die ja gar nicht im Wasser leben (von Seeschlangen abgesehen), aus so einer Kaverne in größerer Anzahl  herausholt, ist -davon bin ich überzeugt- etwas, was eigentlich nicht möglich ist.  Ich werde versuchen, weitere Infos zu Deinem interessanten (und lustigen) Video zu finden. 

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

Kann man denn dieses Video nicht so hier einstellen (zB youtube),  daß jeder das anschauen kann?

----------


## rampo

Gibt ja sehr viele  Video , von den Fischausgraeber .

Geht aber auch ohne Bier Cola und und .

Bei unseren Isaanis , die das Bier lieber selber trinken  sinds immer Pla Duk und Pla chon . 

Die sie da ausgraben ,  Pla Duk  brauchts nur Feucht  um zu ueberleben .

Pla chon  auch ,  aber er ist ein Wanderfisch  wen wasser knapp wir  .

Wandert er in einen anderen  Teich , so um die 5 Km  ist fuer ihm kein Problem .

Pla Chon , ist  ein sehr grosser  Raeuber unter den Fischen .

Fg.

----------


## Siamfan

Jetzt wollte ich dir einen "Thumbs up" fuer den Beitrag vergeben, aber "Enrico" hat bereits bei mir gesperrt, weil er Angst hat, ich wuerde ihm noch einen zweiten "down" geben. Den Ersten hat er auch gleich geloescht!  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Gibt ja sehr viele  Video , von den Fischausgraeber .
> 
> ....  sinds immer Pla Duk und Pla chon . 
> 
> Die sie da ausgraben


Der Pla Duk gehört zur Familie der Kiemensackwelse!

Diverse Videos findet man auf YT, wenn man _Tschap Pla Duk_ eingibt, genug dergleichen!  https://bit.ly/37CpCtu

Beim Pla Chon ist es sehr interessant, wenn man es sich übersetzt, was da über diesen (Schlangenkopf-) Fisch so alles steht!  https://bit.ly/38BPO98

LG TW

----------

